# I decide to Live alone forever..?!



## sencool

"Hey man, you need a family", 'you need someone to take care of you,", you can't live alone, Not So long. you will feel one day. Even you are successful in your career but still failer you don't have family"
I have heard a lot of advice, messages... My married friend says "Dude just be like this your blessed and free bird" but each day struggling with my family better don't do marriage!.. 

👋👋👋Hi, I am Kumar 38 years young. Single I was love only one girl in the whole world that is my mother she passed away a few years back. I got married but was not sucessfull. (I prefer boys or Like boys). after her death, I decide to be alone and I am. what I made myself me (fap) every day watching ...movies now my 🔔dingdong only rings without sound.

2 days before I was admitted to the hospital . had lots of friends still having. At some point everyone's life is important. (nothing wrong about them )left me alone in hospital back to home today after a minor surgery now I can handle things still.) I don't want to waste a woman's life, and I don't know how possible gay marriage is in India. (The Practical deficulty is you do not get rent house for gay couple)


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I'm sorry there are restrictions there where you live about being gay. Is it possible to just present yourself to rent a house as roommates and not mention you are gay? They surely can't keep two friends from living together, can they? 

You don't have to marry just because that is what most people do. It wouldn't make you or your wife happy. Maybe once you meet other gay men there, you will find out ways to get around the restrictions. Good luck.


----------



## Talker67

technically you do not need to be "married" to have a life partner.

if you choose to not go that way, i would suggest a strong circle of friends. no telling when you might need someone to help you move furniture around, go on a vacation trip with, etc. It IS harder to try to do EVERYTHING by yourself.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Ok well, good luck with that, I guess...
Not sure what to tell you that you don’t already know.

If you’re gay , you are correct not to pretend otherwise and waste a woman’s life with a lie. That would be a despicable thing to do.

So if you’re gay, be gay. If it’s too difficult being gay where you are, I suggest you move somewhere else.

It’s an imperfect universe, and you can either be upset and victimized and beaten down by the unfairness of it, or you can take action to put yourself in the best position possible to maximize your best interests.


----------

